

Fast lanes saved the internet - chrisgd
http://online.wsj.com/articles/gordon-crovitz-fast-lanes-saved-the-internet-1407098974

======
chrisgd
It is an interesting form of article. Google and Netflix actions are
referenced, but their current opinion on the topic is not included.

